# Using the Bible (book 11 L.6)



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 28, 2010)

I had a chance to teach "The Bible" this week. I feel it one of the best lessons in the course and wrote a simple piece using it. The lesson allowed me to take simple structures and add interest so I was not bored to tears with the song. All parts minus guitar will be replaced in the future if I stick it on my new album. 

http://scoredog.tv/JSFirstDraft.mp3

*edit on 9/19/10

2 and a 1/2 months later here is the final mastered version

http://scoredog.tv/outsidein.mp3


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 28, 2010)

As always Craig, nice work and writing. Its great that you were able to incorporate EIS techniques to help with the structures and arrangement.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 28, 2010)

I like it a lot, Craig.

Your composition reminds me to a piece from Los Lobotomys or David Garfield, I don`t know exactly.... . 

Yeah, work on the groove and stick it on your new album! o-[][]-o 

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks for the listen

Yeah, I am not too concerned with tightening the groove as it will be real players so tweaking is a waste of time.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 28, 2010)

Not familiar with the lesson but your piece has some really nice changes and the melodies flow nicely together. I thought musically everything is interesting but very easy to follow.

Good job.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 28, 2010)

Very good job. There´s more than "the bible" in there!!!


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice tune, Craig and great soloing as well.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jun 30, 2010)

Great work as always Craig! Love it!!

~C


----------



## Farkle (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice sound, Craig! Chord changes are smooth, and the solos and melodies feel very organic.

And, man, you have good post-production techniques! 

Thanks for sharing, you've set the bar high... again! 

Mike


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 30, 2010)

Craig, is it still online? Can't load it here.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Hannes,

Did you try it in more than one browser, it might be a browser.

Thanks Mike, this is just the sketch to give to give to the live guys to show intent so I hope it will improve over the coming weeks through mix.

Thanx Chris, nice to hear from you.

Jim and Leo this is mostly The Bible with me basically soloing through it. Of course The Bible can do things which sound nothing like this.

Thanks as always Kevin and Jose.


----------



## cinema once a week (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm really impressed by the sound ..... the live feeling

and curious about the compositional tecnique obviously

very nice thanks for sharing,

marco.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Marco,

I think what is giving this a live sound is the guitar is the feature throughout.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, Top notch guitar work Craig!

I wanna get to the Bible soon. Patience...


----------



## jsaras (Sep 19, 2010)

Top notch production all the way!


----------



## Blackster (Sep 19, 2010)

@Craig: sounds very good !! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. This is part of my new album which is now finished but not yet available.


----------



## jim2b (Sep 21, 2010)

Great work Craig! I'm looking forward to your album.

Jim


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

